# She just couldn't wait to spend that money could she?????



## cedwardphillips (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Brilliant


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## huggy (Nov 11, 2007)

I heard she was going to buy a plane

but will stil use Immac on the other leg :lol:


----------

